# Licking and Gnawing Arm



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Oliver's been licking and gnawing at the inside upper part his left front leg for the couple of weeks. Its gotten to the point where we've had to cut off a lot of the fur because it mats really badly and its not really growing back. Last night I was taking a closer look and noticed some red spots on there - could be scabs, but not sure. Is this just compulsive behavior or could there be something wrong? The leg is fine otherwise. Anybody else run into this situation?


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sometimes licking/chewing paws can be a sign of allergies. Sometimes they're just bored! 

Might be worth checking into the potential allergies if it keeps up.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

It might be allergies, or it might be fleas. Based on the location on the body and your (brief) description, I would actually lean toward fleas.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It could be a hot spot. http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesandconditions/f/FAQ_hotspot.htm


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, it could be all of the above, unfortunately. I'd check with a vet if I were you, but if it is food allergies, please avoid buying foods that contain corn, grains (wheat, barley, millet.... ) and even avoid chicken for a while. Some vets will recommend you buy their "Hypoallergenic" formulas, but the foods I've just mentioned are very common allergens and in those very formulas!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd go to the vet.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

He's going in to get neutered next Friday so I was going to speak with the vet about it then. He used to go for both front legs, but now its only the left one. In the mean time, I've been trying to stop him from doing it when I catch him and so far its worked some what - he's easily distracted with a chew toy. I'll monitor him closely for the next few days.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If he's sick or has any infection your vet won't proceed with the neuter. I'd at least give them a call.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> If he's sick or has any infection your vet won't proceed with the neuter. I'd at least give them a call.


Yes, that's right. Kodi's neuter had to be put off by a couple of weeks because he got puppy pyoderma, which is a bumpy skin rash caused by bacteria. He had to be on the antibiotics for two weeks before they would neuter him.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh really? I didn't know that. I've asked my husband to call the vet right now to see what they say. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I really hope it's nothing, just better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Just made an appointment with the vet for later on today. Took a closer look and the area is larger than we last noticed. We tried to cut some of the hair off so it could ventilate, but Oliver was not having any of it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got back from the vet and they think it might just be an irritation either from his harness (he pulls a lot when we walk him) or from his own doing. They gave us some spray which has anti septic and anti-itch meds which should clear it up. Since it was already crusting, she didn't think too much of it. She checked him for fleas and found none. I just have to keep a closer eye on him so he doesn't go back to licking and chewing at it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh good! If it's the spray that I think it is, it's really nice to have on hand so don't throw it out when you're done with it this time. I'm happy to hear that it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

My first pup, a bichon, had a lot of the same problems. I hope Javy doesn't develop them. She got hot spots and would not leave them alone. She would get a shot and spray and it would finally go away. It would later come back. I researched it and found she could not take the corn and wheat additives in most foods. I changed her food and she had few problems during the last few years of her life. I really believe that most commercial dog foods are not good for allergy prone dogs. I don't like the Science Diet food that most vets push. I think there are some great foods out there you might want to try.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

We're on the last of the Eukanuba that we bought before we knew better and will be switching him over to Wellness after that. I also realized that his harness has some rough patches of stitching right near the armpit area - kind of a silly place to put that in my opinion. We sewed some fabric over it so it will be less abrasive on him. The hard part right now is to hold him down long enough for me to spray him with the medicine. He hates it so much and it breaks me heart. But I know its for his own good so hopefully it clears up soon.


----------

